# Opinion on what phone to buy next?



## Rehmanpa (Jan 17, 2018)

Alright so here's some context: I currently am the extremely disappointed and frustrated owner of a Samsung galaxy s7, and I can't stand the POS anymore. Ever since Android 7 came, the battery life has been cut at least by half (probably more like 60%), the thing is extremely slow, and it's constantly crashing and running into a bunch of issues. I've read a lot about the oneplus 5t, and am even happier with the price tag than the performance. Moreover, I read that it's unlocked meaning I could install a custom android ROM to it. I also read about the google pixel being tough competition to it, so my question is this, "Which phone do you guys think I should buy?" I am in the US, not bound to a specific cell carrier (currently with AT&T but looking to switch over to another if it's cheaper). I want an android device, so apple is out of the question for me (too many bad experiences). I also refuse to ever buy another Samsung phone again. I heard the LG v30 is good? I'm not really well informed with the cell phone market these days.

Thanks for the thoughts/advice.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 17, 2018)

I love my Pixel 2, primarily for the monthly security updates. Carriers take an unnecessarily long time to push out updates, and with all the security breaches lately, I am willing to make the switch to Google Fi if that means I'm protected.

The hardware is also surprising good as well, with a great camera. Google constantly has deals for this phone. I got mine with $100 added to my account and a Google Home mini to boot! No issues with phone service either, but I'm in Boston which has pretty good coverage.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 17, 2018)

I am waiting until next year, going to rock my S7 edge for bit longer and see if there is something better I like. Nothing currently looks appealing.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jan 17, 2018)

flmatter said:


> I am waiting until next year, going to rock my S7 edge for bit longer and see if there is something better I like. Nothing currently looks appealing.


The s7 edge must not be as bad as the S7 then, because (I'm a pretty patient person in general) but I just want to smash this thing. It legitimately crashes every other time I load up an app. It lags/freezes whenever I use an app for more than 10 minutes. Last night was the final straw as far as I'm concerned where I was just browsing chrome and the thing crashed, and 5 minutes later I looked up the keybind for the force restart. You know it's bad when the phone says it's still charging at 10:08 and it's 10:13 and it's been unplugged the whole time......


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 17, 2018)

I had a Nexus 6p but switched to the google pixel XL (2016 model).  I like the phone a lot but as weird as it may sound miss the larger 6p screen (although the pixel is clearly the better phone to me).   I have a co-worker with the pixel 2 and he likes it lot (switched from an iphone).  My wife has the galaxy S7 and I'm not a fan.  The samsung UI skin they use over andriod is just cumbersome to me.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 17, 2018)

I own Huawei P10 and like so much,style,simple,good price,perform well


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> Alright so here's some context: I currently am the extremely disappointed and frustrated owner of a Samsung galaxy s7, and I can't stand the POS anymore. Ever since Android 7 came, the battery life has been cut at least by half (probably more like 60%), the thing is extremely slow, and it's constantly crashing and running into a bunch of issues. I've read a lot about the oneplus 5t, and am even happier with the price tag than the performance. Moreover, I read that it's unlocked meaning I could install a custom android ROM to it. I also read about the google pixel being tough competition to it, so my question is this, "Which phone do you guys think I should buy?" I am in the US, not bound to a specific cell carrier (currently with AT&T but looking to switch over to another if it's cheaper). I want an android device, so apple is out of the question for me (too many bad experiences). I also refuse to ever buy another Samsung phone again. I heard the LG v30 is good? I'm not really well informed with the cell phone market these days.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts/advice.


Back up before doing a factory reset
If a factory reset doesn't resolve issues,
You can always attempt a custom backup at xda forums and get a stock rom from sammobile, go back a few roms...

Im still on 4.4.2 for my GS5, runs ok.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 17, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> I also refuse to ever buy another Samsung phone again.



Just so you know , that mentality wont do you any good. If you are unlucky you will experience the same issues with pretty much any other phone or brand. Stuff brakes , you will eventually run out of brands to switch from.

The new Pixel phones are known for the following issues :

-  shitty displays
- crackling/buzzing noises and shitty microphone quality
-  3.5mm jack adapter not working
-  some of them are shipped without the OS (yes , you heard that right )
- random reboots

And the list goes on and on. My point ? If you research long enough you'll realize pretty much all of these new phones are pieces of overpriced garbage.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 17, 2018)

Quit buying phones. You are driving up memory prices


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 17, 2018)

I have an HTC U Ultra and am very pleased with it.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 18, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> I have an HTC U Ultra and am very pleased with it.



I am typing on now my Htc U Ultra. Yep is a great phone with the traditional flat screen unlike the curve displays nowadays. The secondary screen it comes with is real handy.

The best thing about this phone is its all glass design and it coloured glass. I got mine in pink.

The downside for this phone is it drains battery quick with use. Drains way too fast for my liking. I can drain it in under 6 hours from 100 percent charge by using the internet frequently. It suck power quick. It is mitigate somewhat by its quickcharge.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 18, 2018)

@Rehmanpa  yes my edge is much better than my wifes regular S7. She always complains about the battery and the finicky charging port/chargers.   I was actually looking at the LG30( I believe, it is/will be the latest released from LG) to replace mine with and give the wife my edge but I finally paid the phones off so I want to wait a bit. Or at least I can not bear to listen to her complain about hers.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jan 18, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Just so you know , that mentality wont do you any good. If you are unlucky you will experience the same issues with pretty much any other phone or brand. Stuff brakes , you will eventually run out of brands to switch from.



That mentality which you are referring to is me being fed up and done with Samsung and their BS. I am not going to buy another Samsung. That is why I was asking for peoples thoughts on other phones. 



MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I am typing on now my Htc U Ultra. Yep is a great phone with the traditional flat screen unlike the curve displays nowadays. The secondary screen it comes with is real handy.
> 
> The downside for this phone is it drains battery quick with use. Drains way too fast for my liking. I can drain it in under 6 hours from 100 percent charge by using the internet frequently. It suck power quick. It is mitigate somewhat by its quickcharge.



How does the secondary screen work? Also I'm not excited about the lack of battery life, my current phone's battery is really bad and I miss having a good battery. 



flmatter said:


> @Rehmanpa  yes my edge is much better than my wifes regular S7. She always complains about the battery and the finicky charging port/chargers.   I was actually looking at the LG30( I believe, it is/will be the latest released from LG) to replace mine with and give the wife my edge but I finally paid the phones off so I want to wait a bit. Or at least I can not bear to listen to her complain about hers.


Yep, I feel her pain, to the point of never buying a Samsung again and getting a new phone. What do you think of the LGV30? How does it compare to the Oneplus 5t? I really like the 5t because the thing has a great battery life and good performance (plus it's cheap).


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi this link should help you understand the secondary screen in the htc u ultra. 

http://www.htc.com/uk/support/htc-u-ultra/howto/secondary-display-overview.html


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 18, 2018)

except for the bezel ive liked my zenphone 2 , they are usually pretty capable and excellent value though the supports pure asus ,nah to be fair i got a few updates like 2 maybe ,that bezel nowadays though, but im sure the latest is worth a look.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jan 19, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> except for the bezel ive liked my zenphone 2 , they are usually pretty capable and excellent value though the supports pure asus ,nah to be fair i got a few updates like 2 maybe ,that bezel nowadays though, but im sure the latest is worth a look.


Well if it comes with nougat I'd really like to get the oreo update, having at least a little support is important. Also, Asus as a phone builder, do they have good quality/battery life? I admit I don't know much about them


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> Well if it comes with nougat I'd really like to get the oreo update, having at least a little support is important. Also, Asus as a phone builder, do they have good quality/battery life? I admit I don't know much about them


the build quality is good and its been dropped harshly a few times no cracks or anything ,slight edge dint at best from a road once , battery life is good If your not hammering it though newer would not be intel like mine and so are Way better ,their arm based not intel, dual sim and good memory options , even a pretty decent 1080p screan, it is old ,i need to actually check out the new one myself.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jan 19, 2018)

How does the pixel 2 XL compare to the oneplus 5t? I've read some reviews talking about the screen size difference and the pixel 2 XL having a newer version of Android as well as it being more expensive.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 19, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> That is why I was asking for peoples thoughts on other phones.



That was the point of my comment , they are all grossly overpriced and will let you down if are unlucky regardless of the brand. I've had problems with literally every phone I've owned be it HTC , LG , ASUS , or whatever. And it wasn't just the fact that they all had defects or they eventually broke. They were also shit at updating their phones , even though I've always had flagships.

I currently have an S8+ and let's just say I have zero expectations from it. You should too , whatever phone you end up buying , otherwise like I said you'll run out of brands to switch from.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 19, 2018)

I voted for the 5t, I've seen some reviews and everyone says it's a good buy at that price plus I like the way it looks. I am also looking to get a new phone when my contract ends in April, had the LG G5 for the past two years and I can't complain (to be honest I don't really do much on the phone) but I would like to jump ships just to have something different


----------



## flmatter (Jan 19, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> Yep, I feel her pain, to the point of never buying a Samsung again and getting a new phone. What do you think of the LGV30?


It looks like a good phone, my issue is I want a phone with the snapdragon 845. So the S9+ and LG G7+ are coming out Feb/Mar or I will wait until summer/fall for the Pixel3XL/Sony Xperia ZX2 or ZX Pro/Moto Z. Which I am sure if I wait until fall the new snapdragon will be ready there abouts.  I will probably get my wife the S9+ for mothers day on special.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 19, 2018)

Rehmanpa said:


> Samsung galaxy s7, and I can't stand the POS anymore. Ever since Android 7 came, the battery life has been cut at least by half (probably more like 60%), the thing is extremely slow, and it's constantly crashing and running into a bunch of issues.



I've only noticed the battery thing myself


----------

